

Love: a procedurally generated MMOG written by one guy - dood
http://www.quelsolaar.com/#

======
noonespecial
From the site:

 _I have extremely limited resources, and I could do more if I had more
resources. Maybe I deserve a break, Actually I think every one does. But while
that isn't happening, I'm not going to wait for it. I'm going to do
something._

Best thing I've read this month. Best wishes for success.

------
marvin
This kind of game development is the future. Probably not made by just _one_
guy, but the techniques will be similar. Once EA starts getting pummelled by
some upstart using better software to create games that are 100 times cheaper,
no one will look back.

------
azharcs
Great work. His blog posts are good. <http://news.quelsolaar.com>

~~~
alex_c
That blog has some of the most interesting content I've read, along with some
of the worst spelling I've seen (at least in any blog worth reading). And, for
some reason, I feel slightly ashamed at myself for being bothered by it.

~~~
pchristensen
I believe he's Swedish. While Swedes are excellent at speaking English, you
can't blame them for the occasional mistake in English's inconsistent
spelling.

------
dood
The site is a bit maze-like so here is a brief overview:
<http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2008/02/20/for-the-love/>

~~~
aston
Also, good write-up in next month's WIRED:
[http://www.wired.com/gaming/gamingreviews/magazine/16-08/pl_...](http://www.wired.com/gaming/gamingreviews/magazine/16-08/pl_games)

------
jcromartie
This guy is a genius, for sure. He's operating on a whole different level of
thought from the average lone game developer. His notes on UI development are
very good: <http://www.quelsolaar.com/technology/seduce.html>

I like this summary:

"... your brain computes different things in a specific order: Motion, Color,
Shape, Text. This is also how you should order your interface ..."

~~~
aristus
Good way to put it. I try to get people to imagine UI as coming into focus
over 2-3 seconds. First you see motion, then large blocks of color, then
faces, then large words, etc.

------
Novash
I need to check this at home. I can't check about games at work, and I am
afraid this post will go to oblivion before I arrive home in 12 hours. Is
there any way to save posts for later check?

~~~
meredydd
If you open your own profile, then click on the number next to "saved", it
gives you a list of everything you've ever upvoted. One of HN's cooler
features, IMO...

~~~
TransientMuse
Surely another method could be implemented. I don't want to give an upvote to
an item before I read it - at least, not in good faith.

Personally, I currently use instapaper.com...

------
chez17
Does anyone know the deal with this game? I have seen it on various sites many
times but no actual details on when the game will come out. Did I miss
something?

~~~
fish
From WIRED article (Jul 21 08): "...upcoming online game Love, due out later
this year"

